# Betta Rests A Lot.....



## TikPandora (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello, I just got my male betta Shiro about a week ago. He is usually really lively and likes to swim around the tank...but I have noticed him resting a lot in the last few days.

He likes to rest in two specific spots in the tank, one in the middle of a plant, and one behind said plant. The first time I saw him rest, I was almost sure he was dead. I had to move the plant to get him to even provide a small movement...but within seconds he was up and running again.

He has been doing this quite a bit lately, and I am not sure why. He lives in a 1 gallon tank with a filter. I make sure that the temperature is closely regulated to 78-80 degrees. Every other day I do 25% water changes and feed him every morning.

I love my little guy, he has become my new companion. I am so worried about him, is his behavior normal? And if not, can I fix it.

(Yes, I know he would like a bigger tank more...but I have neither the money or space to get a larger tank. I am doing my best to make him as comfortable in the tank that he already has.


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Bettas resting is the most normal thing ever. They go to the bottom of the tank and stop there. Sometimes they wake up to get air then they go back down and sleep more 

1: Is the filter too strong? That can make him really tired as he needs to swim much more. Check if the water flow makes the water move so much and if the betta is fighting against it. If he is, simply make a baffle like I did using this tutorial: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139

2:Try turning off ALL the lights at like 10. Fish need sleeping! The other day he will wake up with the sun. 

3: If you are bothering him trying to play and that, please, dont. You can play with bettas but you have to remember that they are fish and not dogs, cats or whatever.

Thats all I can say for now. Check if he has something and then write here so we can help you.


----------



## TikPandora (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you very much for the help. I will try some of the things that you suggested.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Since he is a new fish, he might be a little stressed out from the new tank.

I also noticed my fish resting a lot, which is normal betta behavior. I put a water sprite floating plant in there so that my betta can sit in the plant like a hammock and take naps.


----------



## TikPandora (Sep 11, 2011)

I am going to see if I can find one of those, thanks!


----------

